# liar liar



## yimmina (Dec 22, 2013)

hi ladies need help my husband is a big liar, he lies and lies what can I do. This realy makes me made he lies from the little to very big things


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

I am not lady, but you really need to clarify what kind of lies he say.

I mean there is a great difference between being a compulsive liar, than being a man who lies to hide his cheating behaviour or an addiction


----------



## familygirl (Dec 13, 2013)

have to talked to him about how this upsets you? Does he admit to the lies?


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Some people cant help but to lie. I was watching this thing once and a bloke was talking on tv and he said that some people that lie do it so much that they actually believe it themselves.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I did a thread on Lying...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...s-why-people-lie-how-much-acceptable-you.html

What type is he most guilty of ?



> The Different Kinds of Lies You Tell
> 
> *1*. *White Lies* - People tell white lies claiming to be tactful or polite ...could be making up an excuse for not going to a party, or showing appreciation for an undesirable gift. But telling white lies after awhile can cause conflict with others because over time they understand the insincerity. That is why white liars can lose their credibility
> 
> ...


----------



## browneyes74 (Sep 1, 2013)

My soon to be ex husband is a liar.. of all kinds.. He eventually ended up cheating.. I don't know if they all do.. But I think someone that is inherently dishonest is probably predisposed to that.. 

I believed in the beginning, his lie, that he wanted to be honest, but his ex wife was so controlling and manipulative, that he had to lie.. 

Now, I'm finding out that that is just who he is.. he is incapable of being honest.. 

And I KNOW he's lying to the new girlfriend.. She's a smoker, and he hates smoking.. with a passion.. but apparently, right now? not an issue.. he's okay with it.. B/c he needs a place to live and a woman to make him feel wanted and she will do that.. so, the smoking is acceptable.. 

but one day.. he'll throw it at her that he hates it.. It's like when he and I started dating.. We drank coffee together all the time.. 3 YEARS later, he tells me he doesn't like coffee. He drank coffee with me for THREE YEARS even though he didn't like it.. Why? To show me he was the perfect man for me.. 

Liars are dishonest people. and I don't see how a dishonest person can be a good person..


----------

